# chair stain



## blkfoot (May 8, 2009)

hey guys

I'm new to this never stained anything my first project was a Adirondack chair which i painted this one i want to try a stain. how much sanding do i do and to what grit. i know this probably sounds stupid but like i said i have never stained before.In the garden center here they have the chairs,some are real dull looking and some are real shiny.How do i go about getting this look. Thanks in advance l'm glad i found this forum you guys have really helped me out

David


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Stain colors the wood,the top coat determines the sheen. It requires a great deal of maintenance to stain and varnish anything that is used outdoors.
You might be better off painting.


----------



## blkfoot (May 8, 2009)

thanks for advice


----------



## A T FEHR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sanding is very important. My last project i used a random orbital sander with 220 grit and a final run with 400 grit. I like to see the sheen on the wood befor the stain goes on. On a painted surface 220 may be ok. but be safe always sand down a peice of scrap and do a finish. test it out


----------



## pinkwedd (Jun 17, 2009)

Why not repaint?


----------

